# iWork gratuit...ou pas ?



## xarou (23 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je suis propriétaire d'un iphone 5 sur lequel j'ai installé iOS7.

En le consultant ce soir dans la rue, je vois que j'ai des mises à jour à faire. J'ouvre donc l'app store de mon portable et Ô surprise, il me propose de télécharger iPhoto, iMovie et la suite iWork gratuitement.

Super heureux de cette surprise, je lance donc le téléchargement.
Mais là, il me met le message : téléchargement trop volumineux, recommencer sous wifi.

Arrivé chez moi, je relance app store sous wifi, et là Ô déception, toutes les applications que je pouvais télécharger gratuitement sont devenues payantes...

Résultat des courses : incompréhension.

Y'a-t-il quelque chose à comprendre ?


----------



## Genay (24 Septembre 2013)

Même problème chez moi :

Après avoir téléchargé iOS7 je suis allé voir le store pour télécharger pages, Keynote et numbers, surprise toutes payantes.  Je ne les ai même pas vu gratuites une seule fois.


J'ai vraiment envie de profiter de l'offre de gratuité d'Apple.


Avez vous des solutions?


Je vous remercie.


PS: Après avoir téléchargé iOS7 j'ai enregistré mon device sur mon Pc afin qu'il soit considéré comme mis à jour.


----------



## -YoYo- (24 Septembre 2013)

Ca ne fonctionne que sur un iDevice NEUF !


----------



## pascalformac (24 Septembre 2013)

+1
--
déjà traité et répondu dans des sujets précédents

y compris  répondu par Apple....
pour acheteurs d'ibidules neufs activés apres le 1 sept


----------



## xarou (24 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je vais un peu contredire ce que vous m'avez écris.
Je regardais machinalement ce soir sur l'app store les app apple et je me suis rendu compte qu'elles apparaissaient à nouveau comme gratuites.

J'ai donc téléchargé : imovie, iphoto, keynote, pages & numbers gratuitement.

Je possède mon iphone 5 depuis 9 mois donc il n'est pas nouveau.

Bizarre mais appréciable.

Bonne soirée.


----------

